# Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode?



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

Despite what it says on page 122 of the manual -- bottom of MFD -- P R N D S on the left side, 
Number of gear you are in on the right -- I do not see that number. I have an '08 Lux, Sept. build, 
had it 2 weeks. I want to believe I did see it at the beginning, but last time I thought to look a few
days ago -- nada. My dealer was not much help. The service manager seemed unaware of what I was
even describing. He asked my salesman who said he has stopped showing that feature to buyers/new 
owners since it seems to not be there any more. (Funny, I could swear he pointed it out to me.) The
mechanics said they haven't seen it on the Eos in quite some time. I have no answer, and I have no
gear number. End of story for now.



_Modified by shorenuf at 4:43 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (shorenuf)*

I just picked my 08 Lux up a week ago and when in the automatic shifting mode I see the P R N D S on the MFD... but when I push the stick to the right to start manually shifting gears, those letters switch to the gear numbers on the MFD.
I don't think the letters and numbers ever appear on the MFD at the same time. It seems to me it's allways one or the other.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Must be a change from 07 to 08. My 07 when in "D" or "S" mode shows "PRNDS" and the gear. If I bump the handle or use the paddles, it shows all the gears in place of "PRNDS."


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Must be a change from 07 to 08. My 07 when in "D" or "S" mode shows "PRNDS" and the gear. If I bump the handle or use the paddles, it shows all the gears in place of "PRNDS."

Ditto on my 07.
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

But if I understand the OP correctly he's claiming that there is a way to see which gear is selected while allowing DSG to choose the gear. I've never seen that, It shows the gears while in manual mode but reverts to PRNDS once the DSG system takes control of gear selection


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_But if I understand the OP correctly he's claiming that there is a way to see which gear is selected while allowing DSG to choose the gear. I've never seen that, It shows the gears while in manual mode but reverts to PRNDS once the DSG system takes control of gear selection

On mine, in normal DSG mode it shows PRNDS, then displays the current gear (to the right of PRNDS as a single digit display).
When using the paddles, PRNDS changes to 123456, with the selected gear highlighted.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 8:32 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Well Kevin and Fixer66 -- looks like there was a change in '08 . . . or at least I am not alone with the missing gear numbers while in auto DSG. (Yes, I see the 6 5 4 3 2 1 when in tiptronic mode as others do.)
Sure would like the change confirmed, though.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
On mine, in normal DSG mode it shows PRNDS, then displays the current gear (to the right of PRNDS as a single digit display).
When using the paddles, PRNDS changes to 123456, with the selected gear highlighted.
Kevin

_Modified by just4fun at 8:32 AM 12-7-2007_

Don't have the paddles, but mine shows the gear whether in drive or in sport mode.


----------



## chomeur (Aug 1, 2007)

I've driven both the '07 and the '08 and can confirm the numbers in the MFD disappeared in '08. They were also gone in the '08 Passat (non-DSG AT) I drove recently. Seems like some sort of weird corporate decision. Were the numbers distracting? I like them. Maybe the decision was made after the OM was printed.


----------



## hobbittcar2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (shorenuf)*

Another confirmation that they're gone from the 08, much to my disappointment. I wish they would have removed it from the owner's manual so I didn't have to know what feature I don't have.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chomeur)*

I don't appear to have it on a 2007 3.2 .... Blurry Pic attached...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

So, to summarize so far:
The 2007 Eos with the 2.0T & DSG shows the gear you are in in the lower right hand corner of the MFD next to the "PRNDS".
The 2007 Eos with the 3.2l does not show the gear.
For the 2008, it is not clear from shorenuf's, fixer66's and chromeur's posts as to which engine (2.0T or 3.2) they have. So, we can't conclude with any certainty if the 2008s do not have the gear indicator on the 2.0T or 3.2, or both.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Another question to ask is if any of the people who can see the single selected gear with DSG have the sports package ( paddle shifters). I've wondered about that gear showing as well since my 3.2 doesn't show it either but it states so in the manual....


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Ignore my previous post if anyone saw. It appears 2007 2.0 with Sport or Luxury show the gear at the right.


_Modified by cb391 at 4:34 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Hi -- Lux = 2.0 for '08


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Another question to ask is if any of the people who can see the single selected gear with DSG have the sports package ( paddle shifters). I've wondered about that gear showing as well since my 3.2 doesn't show it either but it states so in the manual....

Yes, mine is equiped with sports package.
If my recollection is correct:
In D or S while allowing the electronics to control shifting, the single digit, current gear, is displayed.
If you activate manual shift mode by using either the paddles or the shift lever in S mode, or the paddles only in D mode, the MFD changes to the 123456 (or 654321) display with the selected gear highlighted.
Kevin


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Yes, mine is equiped with sports package.
If my recollection is correct:
In D or S while allowing the electronics to control shifting, the single digit, current gear, is displayed.
If you activate manual shift mode by using either the paddles or the shift lever in S mode, or the paddles only in D mode, the MFD changes to the 123456 (or 654321) display with the selected gear highlighted.
Kevin

My EOS was built the week before Kevin's and is very similar, except I don't have the Sport Package, so no paddles







In D I get the single gear to the right also. When I am in tiptronic in D, I get the 123456 display with selected gear highlighted. Not sure what it does in S, as I've only used it 5-6 times. D is plenty fast for this hot foot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*

In 2006 and before, the Passats, Rabbits, GTI's and Jettas displayed what gear you were in in normal drive mode. It would go away though when you went into tiptronic mode. 
That feature left when the production started for 2007. I just got off the phone with Mark Drake, and we are both baffled, since it's simple software, so we both aren't sure why it was decontented. 
The 2007 2.0T's entered production IIRC alongside of other MY06 VW's, hence they have the feature. The MY07 3.2 entered production after the whole lineup switched to the 07 model year, so they don't have it. I don't have a late build MY07 2.0T to check on, but I don't think the final production run of them had it either. 
I do find the feature useful, and I'm not sure why it left.







Hope that helps to clear up any confusion.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Informative post Brendan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Informative post Brendan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
Kevin
In formative, but doesn't mention the '08 2.0's. Weird thing is, in the beginning I am sure I saw the number to the right when in P R N D S mode. Even a friend who was going over stuff with me in the car says he saw it. Maybe the whole world is going mad!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_In formative, but doesn't mention the '08 2.0's. Weird thing is, in the beginning I am sure I saw the number to the right when in P R N D S mode. Even a friend who was going over stuff with me in the car says he saw it. Maybe the whole world is going mad!!!

They dropped it past the 2007 model year, so I'd be impressed if your car has it!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]o)*

I'm never one to miss a Photo-Op!!
Seems my '07 has gear numbers everywhere...


Heh heh...I was in a hurry! ;-)


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_I'm never one to miss a Photo-Op!!
Seems my '07 has gear numbers everywhere...

Heh heh...I was in a hurry! ;-)

Couldn't have been that much of a hurry - you weren't even turning past 5000 rpms


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Couldn't have been that much of a hurry - you weren't even turning past 5000 rpms










Heh heh...I was already at "Cruising Altitude" when I took the picture! ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_

Heh heh...I was already at "Cruising Altitude" when I took the picture! ;-)


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a 2008 Australian Spec 2.0T DSG (and no paddles).
I have the single digit display of the selected gear to the right of PRNDS in the MFD when in D or S mode. In self select mode I get a string of 123456 with the selected gear highlighted.
Perhaps the MFD varies by region.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Wouldn't suprise me at all. If you have Nav, you have no accept screen like we have in the US. Software differences are fairly large from region to region, and it annoys me, as I wish there was a "Vortex" setting that has the best of all regions.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If they had the same options list worldwide other than regionally required items, I think that would have been great. I sure would like to have been able to get the Xenons on a 2.0 like they get elsewhere and our friends up north would have liked more options than they got.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (shorenuf)*

Apparently not only has the current gear indicator been dropped in '08 models but there is a new ECU flash to fix flapper motors (not sure what or why) that will remove that current gear indicator as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3768495


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (solarflare)*

A TSB was released Mar 28, 2008 regarding this ECU flash. The TSB instructs VW service personnel to inform the customer about losing the gear indicator display before performing the update. 
I will post the TSB when I get a few spare minutes.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (just4fun)*

I can confirm this. I just had mine updated and lost the gear indicator. However, my DSG shifts much better now, after the update. No more crazy hesitation from 1 to 2. I was going to give a real update when I receive my paperwork (it's being mailed to me).


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone not seeing the gear number when in automatic DSG Drive mode? (ashbinder)*

Did you loose the indicator in "D" only? Is the indicator present in "S" mode?
Edit
never mind it's gone in both modes










_Modified by solarflare at 10:06 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Mine displays the same as yours, Kevin.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

Here is the TB explaining the programming update and advising of the loss of gear indicator display in the MFD.
For all intents and purposes, it is information only from a customer standpoint.
Kevin


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Good find! I bought my '08 last November and very quickly realized that my current gear was not being displayed in auto as per the manual.
So, I trotted into my dealer to complain and get it corrected. My service manager (Chaplin's VW in Bellevue WA) basically told me the same thing as the bulletin above. A software update that couldn't be reversed. So I left a little disappointed as I would certainly like to see this information displayed as per the manual.
Seems to me if it's a software problem, sometime in the future, VW could tweak the software to redisplay this information.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (blue4max)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue4max* »_
Seems to me if it's a software problem, sometime in the future, VW could tweak the software to redisplay this information. 

Not a software problem. This is intentional as all new models do not have this feature and now they are taking it away from the rest of us. The minds at VW decided they no longer wanted to include this feature. Who knows why, probably too many dense heads complaining or questioning the feature.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I for one enjoyed this feature on my 07 and miss it on the 08. I know that I can always switch to manual mode to find out what gear I'm in or count the gear shifts (damn near impossible since the DSG is soooo smooth). It was particularly helpfull when in sport mode to see how the car had down shifted to increase my acceleration. Is there any hope that we can add it back in?


----------

